#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Safety Integrity Level TOOLS

## cosili

Hy!
Many of the tools allow the user to calculate the probability of failure of the safety-related system and hence determine the SIL that can be achieved by the system.
In this context, can someone to help me with one of the next tools (software) or another else:

1. ABB,TRAC  Trip Requirement and Availability Calculator
2. ACM Facility Safety, SilCoreTM
3. AIM-Asset Integrity Management, SILSuiteTM
4. Exida, exSILentiaTM SILeverTM
5. Hima, SILenceTM
6. Isograph, FaultTree+, Reliability Workbench, AvSim+, Hazop+
7. Iso Ingnierie, EvoluSIL


8. Relex, Relex reliability studio 2007

Best regards for all,
COSILISee More: Safety Integrity Level TOOLS

----------


## cosili

thank you in advance

----------


## jlo1983

Does anyone have Isograph FaultTree+, Reliability Workbench, or AvSim+?

----------


## cosili

can anyone help us?

----------


## Sierladas

> can anyone help us?



I actually do but you need to licence them by sending to Isograph. You can though download a free version from their webiste which allows you to have full functionality but not save the project. You can at least experiment with the software. FaultbTree+ is the IEC61508 compliant package.

----------


## cosili

For me the most important is to have the full functionality and to save the job.
So..can you help us?

----------


## mandelbrot

Please share ""Isograph Faulttree+ manual""   

Please help me...

----------


## mandelbrot

Please share ""Isograph Faulttree+ manual""   

Please help me...

----------

